# How to use iPhone's Switch Control to get blocks



## Basmati

If you are using an iPhone, than there is built in feature called Switch Control that can be set up to function in a similar manner to a bot. This will, of course, make it much easier to grab blocks from Amazon. Here is how to set it up:
1. Go into Settings / General / Accessibility and all the way at the bottom of the menu, select Accessibility Shortcut and make sure it is set to Switch Control. This will allow you turn switch control on and off by triple clicking the Home button.
2. In the Accessibility sub menu, you then need to select Switch Control / Recipes / Create New Recipe...
3. Enter a Name for this new recipe, then select Assign a Switch... / Full Screen / Custom Gesture.
4. On the very bottom of the screen, hit Hide Controls. You have 10 seconds to record a sequence. Start by tapping on the bottom where the "Refresh" button from Amazon would normally appear, then tap on the top where the blocks would normally appear. Repeat this as fast as you can until the 10 seconds are up and the Controls bar appears again at the bottom.
5. Hit the Save button on top right of the screen, then hit Recipes on top left of screen to go back to the Recipes menu. 
6. Select Launch Recipe and choose the Recipe you just created. Now every time you activate Switch Control it will be set to play that Recipe. 
7. Log into your Amazon app and go to the Offers screen. Turn on switch control by triple clicking your home button. Every time you tap the screen now, it will play the Recipe you created, attempting to grab any blocks that pop up. To turn off switch control just triple tap your Home button again. 
8. Because your Recipe consists of 10 seconds of taps, you can rapidly tap your screen for about 10 minutes and it will continue auto tapping for about 20 minutes after you stop, without you having to touch anything.


----------



## Dankcook

Basmati said:


> If you are using an iPhone, than there is built in feature called Switch Control that can be set up to function in a similar manner to a bot. This will, of course, make it much easier to grab blocks from Amazon. Here is how to set it up:
> 1. Go into Settings / General / Accessibility and all the way at the bottom of the menu, select Accessibility Shortcut and make sure it is set to Switch Control. This will allow you turn switch control on and off by triple clicking the Home button.
> 2. In the Accessibility sub menu, you then need to select Switch Control / Recipes / Create New Recipe...
> 3. Enter a Name for this new recipe, then select Assign a Switch... / Full Screen / Custom Gesture.
> 4. On the very bottom of the screen, hit Hide Controls. You have 10 seconds to record a sequence. Start by tapping on the bottom where the "Refresh" button from Amazon would normally appear, then tap on the top where the blocks would normally appear. Repeat this as fast as you can until the 10 seconds are up and the Controls bar appears again at the bottom.
> 5. Hit the Save button on top right of the screen, then hit Recipes on top left of screen to go back to the Recipes menu.
> 6. Select Launch Recipe and choose the Recipe you just created. Now every time you activate Switch Control it will be set to play that Recipe.
> 7. Log into your Amazon app and go to the Offers screen. Turn on switch control by triple clicking your home button. Every time you tap the screen now, it will play the Recipe you created, attempting to grab any blocks that pop up. To turn off switch control just triple tap your Home button again.
> 8. Because your Recipe consists of 10 seconds of taps, you can rapidly tap your screen for about 10 minutes and it will continue auto tapping for about 20 minutes after you stop, without you having to touch anything.


When do you normally run this?


----------



## Basmati

Run it whenever you want to get blocks. I personally don't use an iPhone, I just set it up and tested it on my wife's phone out of curiosity. I will say it is definitely as effective as an Android bot program.


----------



## Dankcook

I can't seem to figure out when they drop blocks after the morning ones. The morning ones are generally around 2am. Any blocks scheduled for 12pm or after just seem to be random. I just check for them as I'm driving and delivering.


----------



## Basmati

Every warehouse is different when it comes to dropping blocks. For Miami Prime Now, blocks are literally dropped all day long at unpredictable times.


----------



## Solo1

Why is this switch control a feature in the iPhone ... Who thought this was needed to be native in the phone.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Solo1 said:


> Why is this switch control a feature in the iPhone ... Who thought this was needed to be native in the phone.


 Um.......Apple and Um.....Apple??!! 
Not sure why you're so "anti automation" but it's not new and it's quite common.

I know I asked this some time ago.......does anyone know if the app will run on an ipad?
If the answer is yes, how do I get the IOS version?

I use an android phone and don't have any auto programs setup but have an ipad. 
Seems ipad has the switch control function built in and would like to test it out just for grabbing blocks.


----------



## Solo1

CarmenFlexDriver ... I think you misunderstood my question ... I was asking what uses did Apple have in mind for adding this feature ... Usual if it's something that was popular it would be on android also ... It seems allot of iPhone users here never knew about it.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Solo1 said:


> CarmenFlexDriver ... I think you misunderstood my question ... I was asking what uses did Apple have in mind for adding this feature ... Usual if it's something that was popular it would be on android also ... It seems allot of iPhone users here never knew about it.


 Got ya'! I certainly did misinterpret your comments, so my bad.


----------



## Basmati

It is intended for those with handicaps. I'm not going to take the time fully explain it's intended uses, but if you do a quick Google search it will answer your question.


----------



## Solo1

Basmati said:


> It is intended for those with handicaps. I'm not going to take the time fully explain it's intended uses, but if you do a quick Google search it will answer your question.


I get that ... Accessibility.

*ANDROID HAS SWITCH ACCESS
*
FWIW ... I just looked it up and found it buried in setting control .

Settings> Accessibility> Vision> Switch Access

I have no idea how it works and quite frankly late to the party on this one ...


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Solo1 said:


> I get that ... Accessibility.
> 
> *ANDROID HAS SWITCH ACCESS
> *
> FWIW ... I just looked it up and found it buried in setting control .
> 
> Settings> Accessibility> Vision> Switch Access
> 
> I have no idea how it works and quite frankly late to the party on this one ...


 I found this the other day when searching around about ios switch control. At first it didn't seem likely it would be able to work, but after going back again and digging around, it may actually be able to work like the ios switch control.

And seems if you have android 7.0 and up it's more able to setup a swipe or tap as needed.
https://support.google.com/accessibility/android/answer/6395627?hl=en

I'm dicking around with it now setting up some switches and can get it to highlight my screen, but tricky to get it to "scan" the screen when flex app is open so figuring what I need to do.


----------



## Basmati

Please post details if you are able to figure out how to set up Androids switch access to function like a bot. I spent about an hour looking at it the other day but wasn't able to get anything working. 
To be honest though, for Android a full bot program will still be the best option.


----------



## Side Hustle

Solo1 said:


> CarmenFlexDriver ... I think you misunderstood my question ... I was asking what uses did Apple have in mind for adding this feature ... Usual if it's something that was popular it would be on android also ... It seems allot of iPhone users here never knew about it.


It was designed for wheel chair dudes and other limited mobility types. Heard it is only in the new iOS?


----------



## Jesus Pereda JR

Basmati said:


> Please post details if you are able to figure out how to set up Androids switch access to function like a bot. I spent about an hour looking at it the other day but wasn't able to get anything working.
> To be honest though, for Android a full bot program will still be the best option.


I'm interested too..


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Basmati said:


> Please post details if you are able to figure out how to set up Androids switch access to function like a bot. I spent about an hour looking at it the other day but wasn't able to get anything working.
> To be honest though, for Android a full bot program will still be the best option.


 My guess is frep would be easier to setup than the native switch access. I can't get past the problem of my home button opening the "google now" app. Every time I try to scan an app it opens google because I only have the option to setup switches with my physical buttons. Working out how to setup switches with external keyboard now to see if I can do that.

I think it's doable but will take some figuring out.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Made some progress with an external bluetooth keyboard. I'm able to highlight and select onscreen options with flex app open now.
Right now I can only select the refresh button as I have an older android version. I'll need to have a reserved block show up so I can program the
sequence of touches.

I think if someone has android 7 or higher you can actually highlight any areas on the screen without having an active block showing? Very similar to the IOS switch control.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Just reporting no success with android switch access. Doesn't seem to be a way to save a routine like switch control so giving up on it.

Android 7.0 has some added features but not sure if that has a save feature for routines/recipes?


----------



## Memorex

Doesn't appear to be an effective tool in the DFW area anymore.


----------



## Marco55

Memorex said:


> Doesn't appear to be an effective tool in the DFW area anymore.


I m in Dfw area and can not get blocks is this cause of bots?


----------



## Memorex

Marco55 said:


> I m in Dfw area and can not get blocks is this cause of bots?


Yep.


----------



## Marco55

Memorex said:


> Yep.


Thx Memo


----------



## soupergloo

just curious -- would a bot be able to pick up a block faster than switch control?


----------



## Basmati

soupergloo said:


> just curious -- would a bot be able to pick up a block faster than switch control?


No. A bot does have an advantage tho because you can just turn it on and let it go. With switch control you have to tap the screen for awhile.
Whatever method you use tho, you will miss a lot of blocks. So many people are running bots and obviously not everybody can grab the block. I personally miss about 10 for every 1 I actually grab. In the end it works out tho.


----------



## Tabbyc

Basmati said:


> If you are using an iPhone, than there is built in feature called Switch Control that can be set up to function in a similar manner to a bot. This will, of course, make it much easier to grab blocks from Amazon. Here is how to set it up:
> 1. Go into Settings / General / Accessibility and all the way at the bottom of the menu, select Accessibility Shortcut and make sure it is set to Switch Control. This will allow you turn switch control on and off by triple clicking the Home button.
> 2. In the Accessibility sub menu, you then need to select Switch Control / Recipes / Create New Recipe...
> 3. Enter a Name for this new recipe, then select Assign a Switch... / Full Screen / Custom Gesture.
> 4. On the very bottom of the screen, hit Hide Controls. You have 10 seconds to record a sequence. Start by tapping on the bottom where the "Refresh" button from Amazon would normally appear, then tap on the top where the blocks would normally appear. Repeat this as fast as you can until the 10 seconds are up and the Controls bar appears again at the bottom.
> 5. Hit the Save button on top right of the screen, then hit Recipes on top left of screen to go back to the Recipes menu.
> 6. Select Launch Recipe and choose the Recipe you just created. Now every time you activate Switch Control it will be set to play that Recipe.
> 7. Log into your Amazon app and go to the Offers screen. Turn on switch control by triple clicking your home button. Every time you tap the screen now, it will play the Recipe you created, attempting to grab any blocks that pop up. To turn off switch control just triple tap your Home button again.
> 8. Because your Recipe consists of 10 seconds of taps, you can rapidly tap your screen for about 10 minutes and it will continue auto tapping for about 20 minutes after you stop, without you having to touch anything.


Hi Basmati, Great Information. After much trial and error I pulled it off. This works. I see it working, super fast, i get it to run for several minutes. I see it trying to capture every block that comes up, almost as fast as my eyes can see, but the blocks are still taken, even using this method. I am guessing there is a bot that works even faster than this, because this app really only works as fast as I could humanly click during my 10 sec custom gesture set up... which was very very fast. I might have to invest in android to get that bot you were talking about.


----------



## OnlyInTheA

People shouldn't have to rely on this type of stuff just to get a few blocks here and there...

A few months ago wasn't Amazon doing swipe only?? For both droid and IPhone.

Why tf would they stop that?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Tabbyc said:


> Hi Basmati, Great Information. After much trial and error I pulled it off. This works. I see it working, super fast, i get it to run for several minutes. I see it trying to capture every block that comes up, almost as fast as my eyes can see, but the blocks are still taken, even using this method. I am guessing there is a bot that works even faster than this, because this app really only works as fast as I could humanly click during my 10 sec custom gesture set up... which was very very fast. I might have to invest in android to get that bot you were talking about.


 The next step is getting an android phone, rooting and installing repetitouch app. Most people running frep on android are having the same results you are.

And forgot a 3rd step.....after rooting you have to install a stealth app to hide root.


----------



## Memorex

OnlyInTheA said:


> People shouldn't have to rely on this type of stuff just to get a few blocks here and there...
> 
> A few months ago wasn't Amazon doing swipe only?? For both droid and IPhone.
> 
> Why tf would they stop that?


Bots can replicate any motion that your fingers can, only faster. Bluevest here mentioned captcha, but I'll believe that when I see it.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Memorex said:


> Bots can replicate any motion that your fingers can, only faster. Bluevest here mentioned captcha, but I'll believe that when I see it.


The captcha option sounds interesting and could level the field again....at least for a while. I know for web based logins bot programs have broken captcha code but in this case it will be a "speed" race as first one to the accept button wins!

It will always be a "cat and mouse" game, just the way it is with this kind of thing.


----------



## Vmiyoshi

Basmati said:


> No. A bot does have an advantage tho because you can just turn it on and let it go. With switch control you have to tap the screen for awhile.
> Whatever method you use tho, you will miss a lot of blocks. So many people are running bots and obviously not everybody can grab the block. I personally miss about 10 for every 1 I actually grab. In the end it works out tho.


I don't agree with this answer - The animation is slower on iOS, much slower. Before they added the refresh button on the Android version, I could pick up any block I wanted with switch control, once they added it back I just watch the blocks get accepted before my iPhone can get them (I have an iPhone 7 Plus btw). 
I have more success with an automation app on Andriod, however now that everyone appears to be hip to the game in DFW, it's not so automatic...


----------



## soupergloo

Vmiyoshi said:


> I don't agree with this answer - The animation is slower on iOS, much slower. Before they added the refresh button on the Android version, I could pick up any block I wanted with switch control, once they added it back I just watch the blocks get accepted before my iPhone can get them (I have an iPhone 7 Plus btw).
> I have more success with an automation app on Andriod, however now that everyone appears to be hip to the game in DFW, it's not so automatic...


yeah .. Switch Control hasn't been getting me shit lately, way too slow.


----------



## Memorex

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071GF7HSC/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## W/tell

Basmati said:


> If you are using an iPhone, than there is built in feature called Switch Control that can be set up to function in a similar manner to a bot. This will, of course, make it much easier to grab blocks from Amazon. Here is how to set it up:
> 1. Go into Settings / General / Accessibility and all the way at the bottom of the menu, select Accessibility Shortcut and make sure it is set to Switch Control. This will allow you turn switch control on and off by triple clicking the Home button.
> 2. In the Accessibility sub menu, you then need to select Switch Control / Recipes / Create New Recipe...
> 3. Enter a Name for this new recipe, then select Assign a Switch... / Full Screen / Custom Gesture.
> 4. On the very bottom of the screen, hit Hide Controls. You have 10 seconds to record a sequence. Start by tapping on the bottom where the "Refresh" button from Amazon would normally appear, then tap on the top where the blocks would normally appear. Repeat this as fast as you can until the 10 seconds are up and the Controls bar appears again at the bottom.
> 5. Hit the Save button on top right of the screen, then hit Recipes on top left of screen to go back to the Recipes menu.
> 6. Select Launch Recipe and choose the Recipe you just created. Now every time you activate Switch Control it will be set to play that Recipe.
> 7. Log into your Amazon app and go to the Offers screen. Turn on switch control by triple clicking your home button. Every time you tap the screen now, it will play the Recipe you created, attempting to grab any blocks that pop up. To turn off switch control just triple tap your Home button again.
> 8. Because your Recipe consists of 10 seconds of taps, you can rapidly tap your screen for about 10 minutes and it will continue auto tapping for about 20 minutes after you stop, without you having to touch anything.


Hi, you seem to be missing something, after naming recipe, where do you ""Assign a Switch"? and how to save name of recipe please?


----------



## ladymcquaid

W/tell said:


> Hi, you seem to be missing something, after naming recipe, where do you ""Assign a Switch"? and how to save name of recipe please?


 I'm wondering the same thing. I don't have Assign a Switch as an option.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

I wouldn't bother, unless you want a 7 day time out. Amazon is on to it. Still considered a third party app.


----------



## ladymcquaid

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> I wouldn't bother, unless you want a 7 day time out. Amazon is on to it. Still considered a third party app.


That's the way I'm leaning. I'm getting a little pissed with the cheating but would rather they just fix it.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

Why I have a permanent Boycott on buying any thing from Amazon for the rest of my life.


----------



## ladymcquaid

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Why I have a permanent Boycott on buying any thing from Amazon for the rest of my life.


I mean, it's a simple delivery job. If you can't even do that honestly, GTFOH.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

ladymcquaid said:


> I mean, it's a simple delivery job. If you can't even do that honestly, GTFOH.


Sweetie I was always a tapper, never cheated. I still don't know the reason why. And I'm not the someone that blows up a phone or email should I get dumbed.


----------



## ladymcquaid

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Sweetie I was always a tapper, never cheated. I still don't know the reason why. And I'm not the someone that blows up a phone or email should I get dumbed.


I'm not talking about you And I'm not dumping you, we're just taking a break.


----------



## Tima33

Basmati said:


> If you are using an iPhone, than there is built in feature called Switch Control that can be set up to function in a similar manner to a bot. This will, of course, make it much easier to grab blocks from Amazon. Here is how to set it up:
> 1. Go into Settings / General / Accessibility and all the way at the bottom of the menu, select Accessibility Shortcut and make sure it is set to Switch Control. This will allow you turn switch control on and off by triple clicking the Home button.
> 2. In the Accessibility sub menu, you then need to select Switch Control / Recipes / Create New Recipe...
> 3. Enter a Name for this new recipe, then select Assign a Switch... / Full Screen / Custom Gesture.
> 4. On the very bottom of the screen, hit Hide Controls. You have 10 seconds to record a sequence. Start by tapping on the bottom where the "Refresh" button from Amazon would normally appear, then tap on the top where the blocks would normally appear. Repeat this as fast as you can until the 10 seconds are up and the Controls bar appears again at the bottom.
> 5. Hit the Save button on top right of the screen, then hit Recipes on top left of screen to go back to the Recipes menu.
> 6. Select Launch Recipe and choose the Recipe you just created. Now every time you activate Switch Control it will be set to play that Recipe.
> 7. Log into your Amazon app and go to the Offers screen. Turn on switch control by triple clicking your home button. Every time you tap the screen now, it will play the Recipe you created, attempting to grab any blocks that pop up. To turn off switch control just triple tap your Home button again.
> 8. Because your Recipe consists of 10 seconds of taps, you can rapidly tap your screen for about 10 minutes and it will continue auto tapping for about 20 minutes after you stop, without you having to touch anything.


C



Basmati said:


> If you are using an iPhone, than there is built in feature called Switch Control that can be set up to function in a similar manner to a bot. This will, of course, make it much easier to grab blocks from Amazon. Here is how to set it up:
> 1. Go into Settings / General / Accessibility and all the way at the bottom of the menu, select Accessibility Shortcut and make sure it is set to Switch Control. This will allow you turn switch control on and off by triple clicking the Home button.
> 2. In the Accessibility sub menu, you then need to select Switch Control / Recipes / Create New Recipe...
> 3. Enter a Name for this new recipe, then select Assign a Switch... / Full Screen / Custom Gesture.
> 4. On the very bottom of the screen, hit Hide Controls. You have 10 seconds to record a sequence. Start by tapping on the bottom where the "Refresh" button from Amazon would normally appear, then tap on the top where the blocks would normally appear. Repeat this as fast as you can until the 10 seconds are up and the Controls bar appears again at the bottom.
> 5. Hit the Save button on top right of the screen, then hit Recipes on top left of screen to go back to the Recipes menu.
> 6. Select Launch Recipe and choose the Recipe you just created. Now every time you activate Switch Control it will be set to play that Recipe.
> 7. Log into your Amazon app and go to the Offers screen. Turn on switch control by triple clicking your home button. Every time you tap the screen now, it will play the Recipe you created, attempting to grab any blocks that pop up. To turn off switch control just triple tap your Home button again.
> 8. Because your Recipe consists of 10 seconds of taps, you can rapidly tap your screen for about 10 minutes and it will continue auto tapping for about 20 minutes after you stop, without you having to touch anything.


Can this be detected or considered side a 3 party app?

Can this be detected?


----------



## oicu812

Detectable (not 100% certain) and pretty much useless as Amazon implemented refresh rate limit.


----------



## Tima33

Is there anything I can setup that can’t be detected?


----------



## oicu812

Tima33 said:


> Is there anything I can setup that can't be detected?


Can't help you to cheat even if I wanted to.

You might try asking @dkcs


----------



## Tima33

Thanks I appreciate it.


----------



## alberto sanchez

oicu812 said:


> Can't help you to cheat even if I wanted to.
> 
> You might try asking @dkcs


did he hook you up with something or know of anyone that can hook me up


----------



## Tima33

I sent him a message no reply as of yet.


----------



## Flex89

He's been away for several months. He's out of the game.


----------



## oicu812

I saw @dkcs posting in the UP LA forum recently.


----------



## wb6vpm

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> The captcha option sounds interesting and could level the field again....at least for a while. I know for web based logins bot programs have broken captcha code but in this case it will be a "speed" race as first one to the accept button wins!
> 
> It will always be a "cat and mouse" game, just the way it is with this kind of thing.


If Amazon was truly sincere about blocking the bots/automated tools (not meaning things like the Switch Control), they could do it. The easiest way would be to use certificate pinning/known CA certificates and ensure that EVERYTHING is encrypted between phone and servers, with MITM detection.


----------



## Jefferson DDBY

Wow. Necro thread. This method is dead. You can have all the logistics blocks you want but if you want prime now blocks you need to pay a catcher or build your own. Nobody catches blocks on there phone anymore. Amazon gave up trying to stop it.


----------



## OJL

Pay to work. HAHAHAHAHA!!! The dumbest thing I heard of! I get PLENTY blocks FOR FREE, might I add, and don’t have to CHEAT or PAY anybody. Imagine me actually paying somebody to grab blocks. Oh, and you will eventually be shut down for using any type of bot. They do a sweeping deactivation every so often, getting rid of bad drivers and cheaters, then they add new drivers. Seen it happen a few times. The iPhone one isn’t a bot, but it’s useless with how you have to swipe and since they put a limit on refresh rates.


----------

